# 2011 Cruze LT with 1.4L EcoTech Cranks but Won't Start



## carrd (Dec 29, 2018)

About a week ago on the way to work, pulling out of my driveway, my 2011 Cruze LT with 1.4L engine sputtered a bit, surged, then ran normal until about 5 blocks later when it just died.
There was a noticeable burning plastic or rubber smell at the time of death. When the tow truck driver arrived (an hour later!), he commented about the burning smell.
So far, I have the following data:
- Cranks, but won't start
- Codes thrown are: P0304, P0201, P0202, P0203, P0204
- F9 is blown. When replacing it with a new fuse, it blows again immediately when you key the ignition
- Resistance reading from F9 (non-battery side) to ground is 5 ohms
- Removed electrical connectors from all 4 fuel injectors and measured resistance across each injector- all read about 12 ohms
- Inspected for wires/connectors that look like they got hot, but haven't been able to find anything obvious yet


I'd like to try (another) new fuse F9 and key the ignition with the connector of Fuel Injector #4 pulled off, but I'm not exactly sure what the cylinder order is. 
Standing in front of the car looking at the motor, is it 1,2,3,4 from left to right?

Or maybe I'm chasing rabbits since all 4 fuel injectors ohm out at 12 ohms?

Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Cylinder 1 is belt end.

If all injectors measure 12 ohms it's incredibly unlikely it's an injector.

F9 also powers the ignition coil. I'd get some more fuses(or install a test light in place of the fuse. It will light when short is present, and go out when short is not present)
Disconnect all the injector and leave coil plugged in, check for short. If still present disconnect coil.

I suspect it's the coil or s hort that isn't happening right now (wire chafing) because a 5ohm short to ground won't blow a 15amp fuse.


----------



## carrd (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks Maven. The more I played around with my meter's ground connection lead, I got the reading on the F9 (none battery side) to ground to around 2 ohms. When I unplugged the coil, the short would clear on the ohm meter. So I took the coil pack off, and sure enough, it has a melted spot on the side of it. Ordering a new ignition coil now, which I think will solve my problem. Thanks again!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

No problem!


----------

